# برنامج anadelta tessera لتصميم الطرق



## Sarwar Ali Saeed (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اهداء الى المهندســين برنامج Anadelta tessera
تحميل برنامج قوى و متطور لتصميم الطرق من الأرض الطبيعية الى المقاطع الطولية والعرضية للطريق بالأضافة الى تصميم الجدران الســاندة الجانبة بصورة أوتوماتيكية أينما لزم، البرنامج يعرض
الطريق بصورة فيدو متحركة لســير المركبات و بالســرعة التصميمية للطريق من بدايته الى نقطة النهاية و بصورة 3d و كأنك تســوق المركبة بنفســك للتأكد من ســلامة الطريق من ناحية الســرعة التصميمية في المنحنيات الأفقية والعمودية ، والتأكد من Super elevation المطبق من قبل البرنامج، ولدى البرنامج قابليات تنظيم و طبع الخرائط الكنتورية لمنطقة الطريق مع كافة المقاطع الطولية والعرضية بصورة أوتوماتيكية أو حســب رغبة المصمم. اليكم الرابط الا ان البرنامج من هذا الرابط فقط demo و يعمل بشــكل محدود، بعد حصولك على ال demo و العمل به يتبين لك بأنه برنامج أقوى من برنامج AutoCad Land Desktop.

http://82.103.137.95/anadelta/AnadeltaData/TesseraDemoENS.exe



ومن الله التوفيق*


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج وجاري التحميل


----------



## amer73 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيكو222 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت الشرح لو تكرمت


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فعلا برنامج ممتاز
بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج ليس له كراك انما له دونجل حماية
هذه صورة البرنامج



​


----------



## sosohoho (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكككك............ انا اعتقد ان بعض الموقع يوجد فيها الكرك لكن المشكلة هي انه هو بالفلوسسسسسس


----------



## مهند العسيلي (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم --- جزاكم الله خيرا ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## khalidogc (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## khalid alsbeel (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله اف خير لكن المشكله في كيفيه التحميل مع وجود الكراك


----------



## ابوثائرالريماوي (31 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافية وجاري التحميل


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوان ارجو ان تتمكنوا من الحصول على جعل البرنامج نسخة اصلية لتعم الفائدة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mamathashem (30 مايو 2011)

thank ssssssssssss for ur


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (31 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي فالبرنامج رائع جدا وارجو من الاخوه الكرام من لديه المقدره علي الحصول علي كراك او دونجل للبرنامج ان يقوم برفعه علي المنتدي لتعم الفائده


----------



## rabeemm (31 مايو 2011)

*مكرر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبق وأنزلت هذا البرنامج بالمنتدى بتاريخ21-4-2010
ولاكن للأسف لم أجد اى أستجابة للحصول على كراك
أوسيريال نمبر
وفى النهاية نشكر اخونا العضو على مجهودة
وجزاة الله كل خير
:16::16::16:
​


----------



## sepan (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (1 يونيو 2011)

هل يوجد احد لدية مايجعل البرنامج يعمل كالكراك اوالدنجل اوالليسنس.....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس ادم (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وياريت دروس تعليمية عن البرنامج وكيفية الحصول على النسخة الاصلية من البرنامج


----------



## talb20 (10 يوليو 2011)

تحياتي مع ارق امنياتي


----------



## رشدي صلاح (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ..... ياريت يكون في شرح للبرنامج باللغة العربية


----------



## رشدي صلاح (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا عالبرنامج الرائع..... وياريت يكون في شرح بالعربي


----------



## bari (30 سبتمبر 2011)

version demo c 'est à dire trés limité


----------



## dani1205 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ممكن شرح طريقة العمل لانشاء طريق


----------



## مهندس مساحة (1 أبريل 2012)

يا ريت في شرح بالعربية


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## كبل (5 أبريل 2012)

* الف شكر بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ودالتوم (6 أبريل 2012)

هذا البرنامج رائع جدا ... ارجو من الأخوة من يتعرف على اماكن بيع الدنجل ان يوافينا عنها أو اي معلومات تفيد الحصول عليه


----------

